# Communally raising tads?



## jungle jewel (Oct 29, 2014)

What species of PFD tadpoles can be raised communally? Any suggestions? I feed my communally raised tads on soilent green from rapashy. Is this a good choice? Your thoughts?

Dawn


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Phyllobates, Epipedobates and Amereega all can be raised communally. Epipedobates are commonly raised this way, actually! With the other two genera, I believe it is more common to raise them singly, but they will do fine in communal conditions. Feeding with soilent green is definitely a good thing, but its a good idea to feed the tads other things as well. Honestly, product names evade me at the moment as most of my frogs are raised in tank currently, but I'm sure other members will help you out. There are also some really good threads on this forum, both on feeding tadpoles and on raising tads together. I would highly recommend searching for those as there is some great information in there!

Welcome to the forum, Dawn! 

Happy frogging,
John


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

jungle jewel said:


> What species of PFD tadpoles can be raised communally? Any suggestions? I feed my communally raised tads on soilent green from rapashy. Is this a good choice? Your thoughts?
> 
> Dawn


I raise my leucomelas tadpoles communally, haven't lost one yet! I too use soilent green, as well as aquatic frog/tadpole pellets.

I would recommend raising tadpoles individually first, just to get the hang of tadpole care before moving on to communal raising. However, many species also have cannibalistic tendencies, so make sure the species you are raising does not have those tendencies. You also may lose some tadpoles in communal raising, but when tadpoles are given enough space and food, it minimizes the risk.

Good luck!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

The general rule is if the parents carry their tads in groups they can be raised communionally ... if they transport individually then they should be raised individually.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

brendan0923 said:


> I raise my leucomelas tadpoles communally, haven't lost one yet! I too use soilent green, as well as aquatic frog/tadpole pellets.
> 
> I would recommend raising tadpoles individually first, just to get the hang of tadpole care before moving on to communal raising. However, many species also have cannibalistic tendencies, so make sure the species you are raising does not have those tendencies. You also may lose some tadpoles in communal raising, but when tadpoles are given enough space and food, it minimizes the risk.
> 
> Good luck!


Just to be clear ... Leucomelas tads can be cannibalistic.


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Gamble said:


> Just to be clear ... Leucomelas tads can be cannibalistic.


I haven't observed cannibalism in my leucomelas tads so far. Not saying it doesn't happen, but so far with me it hasn't. I have about 7 healthy froglets who just came out of water a couple weeks ago from a communal setup, with about 3 more on the way.
However, I'm sure that with a communal setup it is more likely that you will lose some tads, but so far it has worked out for me.


----------

